# Maschine mk3 as a MIDI controller



## Trevor Meier (Mar 11, 2022)

@thomasjdev asked me about how I use my Maschine mk3 after seeing this post, so I thought I'd start a thread in case anyone else is interested.







My three most-used software tools at the moment are Logic Pro, Maschine and VCV Rack 2. I move between them depending on the project, sometimes combining all three. Originally I purchased the Maschine mk3 as a drum machine & groove box, but it's turned out to be a capable MIDI controller as well. The Maschine mk3 can host MIDI presets (built in Controller Editor). It's quick to page between the presets or flip back to the native interface with the Maschine software. 

I have a number of utility presets and a primary one for use with Logic Pro. Most of the controller buttons are pre-assigned to specific edit functions through Logic's built-in editors for keyboard shortcuts & MIDI controllers. All of the controls are assigned to a progression of CCs on MIDI ch 16, with knobs getting their own CC and buttons/pads assigned to a progression of CC values on a single CC. For buttons I've followed the Maschine conventions where it makes sense (and to help with muscle memory). For example, my "edit" pad page matches the functions printed on the pads. Every pad on the edit page is assigned to CC118 in trigger mode, with the values incrementing from 1 to 16 (so pad one is CC118 @ 001, pad two is CC118 @ 002 etc.)

On the pads I have the aforementioned edit page as well as pages for various drum VSTs, Major/minor pentatonic scale, articulation switching for my most-used libraries, one for most-common articulations in UACC KS and a keyboard-emulation page for arrow keys & modifier keys (using Keyboard Maestro). For knob pages, I have a primary one with my most-used CCs (11, 1, 21, 7, 16, 17, 18, 20) and additional knob pages for controlling the mic mixes and most-used controls of my favourite libraries & VSTs.

I also have some pre-built automation templates for VCV and Maschine. In the end I can do a vast majority of my creation & editing hands-on with the controller. I love it for being tactile. Music to me is a very physical experience. Involving the body with training, muscle memory and emotional expression leads to much more enjoyment for me in the music-making process. I dearly wish this kind of editing controller was more of a thing in our industry. When hardware tools are well-integrated with software (like Maschine and Ableton Live/Push) then software becomes much more of a musical instrument in my opinion.


----------



## thomasjdev (Mar 11, 2022)

Thanks for taking the time to write this up!


----------



## clintowenellis (Mar 29, 2022)

I've been seriously considering buying either a Maschine or Push but I'm finding it hard to find videos on Youtube where people aren't just making beats with them. I compose cinematic music (dark ambient/minimalist) but would also like one so I can do live ambient performances eventually.

I'd love any video recommendations of people using one of these devices more in a composer style or at least not just to finger drum some beats in.

Thanks for the write up too, though would love it if you made a short video going over how you use it in your workflow 

I totally agree that making music should be more a physical process and would love to build some muscle memory on a tactile setup as you mentioned


----------



## Markrs (Mar 29, 2022)

If you have Cubase there is a video on setting this up



You can also do this on Reaper with ReaLearn which is very customisable and can feedback to the Maschine display and change functions based on the plug-in being used. This requires you to map the functionality.





ReaLearn - Home







www.helgoboss.org







If you want plug-in and play you can use DrivenByMoss extension





The Site Of Jürgen Moßgraber - Software - DrivenByMoss 4 Reaper







www.mossgrabers.de









DrivenByMoss4Reaper release: Support for several hardware controllers - Cockos Incorporated Forums


DrivenByMoss4Reaper release: Support for several hardware controllers MIDI Hardware, Control Surfaces, and OSC



forum.cockos.com


----------



## clintowenellis (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks Markrs. I'm actually a Logic user for when I'm working with film and I've started experimenting with Ableton Live for my solo project as I really like the built in synths and sounds that Ableton has.

I did watch a Jef Gibbons video before that was much more inline with how I used it, so a good recommendation there. Thanks!


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (May 1, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> I've been seriously considering buying either a Maschine or Push but I'm finding it hard to find videos on Youtube where people aren't just making beats with them. I compose cinematic music (dark ambient/minimalist) but would also like one so I can do live ambient performances eventually.
> 
> I'd love any video recommendations of people using one of these devices more in a composer style or at least not just to finger drum some beats in.



Phelios uses Push 2 in his live performances:

At 14min38sec clear view:




This guy makes really nice things using a Push 2:



https://www.youtube.com/c/AndriSoren/videos


----------



## NuNativs (May 1, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> Music to me is a very physical experience. Involving the body with training, muscle memory and emotional expression leads to much more enjoyment for me in the music-making process.


You're talking my language!


----------



## clintowenellis (May 1, 2022)

Guido Pannekoek said:


> Phelios uses Push 2 in his live performances:
> 
> At 14min38sec clear view:
> 
> ...



Wow these are perfect and right up my alley. Thanks so much!


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (May 2, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Wow these are perfect and right up my alley. Thanks so much!


You can also build your own Midi-controller  

"Bodzin’s unique set-up includes a custom-built PO10 Live controller. This custom built MIDI is based on two Livid Brain v2 MIDI control surfaces, controlling Ableton via max for live. It also has a 16 x 2 button step sequencer, 4x4 drum rack grid, launch and navigation buttons and oversized retro knobs for sends, chains and track volumes."

https://www.trentoff.com/post/2017/11/07/stephan-bodzins-synth-use-and-recording-techniques








Stephan Bodzin live @ Piz Gloria for Cercle


As usual Cercle brings us in a great place with a great artist! 10000 feet, under the clouds, in heaven. Beautiful! Have a look on his setup, mostly on his PO10 controller. I didn't find what is inside, a midibox maybe !? Anyway enjoy the music!




midibox.org


----------

